# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Kombinirana autosjedalica ili ...

## tonka76

Hana ima 8 mjeseci i 8 kg. Trenutno imamo autosjedalicu Creatis od Bebe Conforta koju lagano prerasta po duzini (glava dosla do ruba onoga za glavu, a podigli smo u najvisi polozaj). E sad, bas i nemamo nekakvu dilemu jer kombiniranih sjedalica bas i nema pa mislim da cemo uzeti Iseos Safe Side isto od BC jer za grupu 1 jos nije. 
Ima li tko iskustva sa ovom autosjedalicom jer je u novijim testovima ne vidim. I bilo kakvi prijedlozi/sugestije za nas slucaj su dobro dosli.

----------


## Jelka

Sori za OT, ali avatar ti je prepreprepremedeni!   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> Sori za OT, ali avatar ti je prepreprepremedeni!


curica je preslatka, ali je l' se to meni čini, ili ona grize?   :Grin:  
sori na začatavanju... evo, bar sam ti podigla topic.

----------


## niki.jz

> Hana ima 8 mjeseci i 8 kg. Trenutno imamo autosjedalicu Creatis od Bebe Conforta koju lagano prerasta po duzini (glava dosla do ruba onoga za glavu, a podigli smo u najvisi polozaj). E sad, bas i nemamo nekakvu dilemu jer kombiniranih sjedalica bas i nema pa mislim da cemo uzeti Iseos Safe Side isto od BC jer za grupu 1 jos nije. 
> Ima li tko iskustva sa ovom autosjedalicom jer je u novijim testovima ne vidim. I bilo kakvi prijedlozi/sugestije za nas slucaj su dobro dosli.


Da, avatar je prepredivan.
Poslah jučer MM po Iseos Safe Side u Brežice, ali vratio se bez nje. Nije se mogla postaviti u položaj obrnut od smjera vožnje na stražnjem sjedalu našeg auta. Kad je trgovkinja stavila sjedalo u položaj u kojem treba biti, postolje je za 1/3 virilo sa sjedala i kaže MM sve je bilo nekako klimavo. Dakle, od silne ponude kombiniranih sjedalica na nama dostupnim tržištima ostala nam je još za isprobati samo Concord Ultimax. Ako ni ona ne paše, curica će morati po svijetu na malim nogama   :Grin: .

----------


## kloklo

Evo ti još par prijedloga dobrih 0-18 sjedalica, ali isto svakako prvo isprobaj u autu:
Jane racing (Adax, 1100 kn)
Graco junior mini (Turbo limač, 1600 kn)
Beb Confort Iseos TT ( 1400 kn, Turbo limač)

Nemoj me pitat koja je najbolja, najbolja je ona koju možeš najbolje učvrstit u autu i u kojoj se tvoje dijete najudobnije osjeća   :Wink:

----------


## Dia

kaj je bebe confort iseos TT kombinirana?
meni u katalogu pise grupa 1 (9-18kg)

----------


## Gemini

> Evo ti još par prijedloga dobrih 0-18 sjedalica, ali isto svakako prvo isprobaj u autu:
> Jane racing (Adax, 1100 kn)
> Graco junior mini (Turbo limač, 1600 kn)
> *Beb Confort Iseos TT ( 1400 kn, Turbo limač)*
> Nemoj me pitat koja je najbolja, najbolja je ona koju možeš najbolje učvrstit u autu i u kojoj se tvoje dijete najudobnije osjeća


ali ova bebe confort TT nije 0-18 nego 9-18 i ne može se okrenuti obrnuto smjeru vožnje  :? 
Ja sam upravo u traženju kombinirane... i obu bebe cinfort 0-18 ne mogu nigdje naći :?

----------


## Gemini

evo istovremeno smo pisale, istu stvar ja velim!!

----------


## kloklo

Ma, ja je imala u rukama neki dan u Turbo limaču u Kings crossu i baš si mislim kak ima puno tih jastučića da se malene bebice mogu dobro i udobno smjestiti, a i nagib je sasvim pristojan, a kad se svi ti jastučići maknu ostane dobra stolica za veće dijete, konkretno je dobra za buckiće jer je onak dosta široka   :Smile:

----------


## kloklo

Joj, bože, greška. Doduše, ovo je zaista je 0-18 sjedalica, ali sam si za nju stavila opasku da je za male bebice ipak prevelika, iako je za malo starijeg limača skroz ok.

A to sam si za Graco junior mini  zapisala: 
_Još jedna jako dobra sjedalica 0-18 sa puno jastučića za udobnu i sigurnu vožnju malih beba. Nagib se može podesiti na idealnih 45% u odnosu na podlogu. Kad se maknu svi jastučići, ostaje udobna sjedalica, odlična za malo bucmastije bebače._

Oprostite, neispavana sam i kronično umorna, baš mi treba godišnji, mozak ne radi   :Embarassed:

----------


## martinaP

Iseos TT je 9-18, a Iseos safe side je kombinirana (koliko znam, nema je kod nas).

----------


## Gemini

a ženo ja se ubi zovuć taj TL na Jankomiru niko mi se ne javlja...

----------


## niki.jz

A to sam si za Graco junior mini  zapisala: 
_Još jedna jako dobra sjedalica 0-18 sa puno jastučića za udobnu i sigurnu vožnju malih beba. Nagib se može podesiti na idealnih 45% u odnosu na podlogu. Kad se maknu svi jastučići, ostaje udobna sjedalica, odlična za malo bucmastije bebače._


Kloklo preporučila i mi se jučer uputimo u TL isprobati graco junior mini. Pitam ja trgovkinju može li nam ona ili netko od osoblja montirati sjedalicu u auto u položaju suprotnom od smjera vožnje, a ona me u čudu pogleda i kaže: "ali to vam mi ne radimo, to vam rade stručne osobe."  :?  (odgovor mi je bio malo čudan, kao ideš kupiti AUTO i onda ti trgovac AUTIMA kaže: "za upute o korištenju pitajte neku stručnu osobu.", koga proizvođača valjda)
Anyway, na kraju je pristala dati nam sjedalicu i MM ju je išao sam postaviti u auto. Od svih kombiniranih koje smo do sada probali čini nam se najprihvatljivija. Vjerojatno ćemo se za nju i odlučiti, ali s nestrpljenjem ćemo čekati pregled AS u ZG jer ni ona mi se ne čini dovoljno "sljubljena sa sjedalom".

----------


## Dia

joj ja sam isto ljuta na te prodavacice koje nemaju pojma   :Mad:   pitam ja neki dan zenu u zd tintilinicu koji je to model romera, a ona meni kaze " pa romer" haloooo kaj ne znas sta prodajes  :shock:  ona nema pojma da postoje modeli
samo sam izasla van

----------


## okruglica

cure,imam problem.trebali bi kupiti autosjedalicu za curu,6 mjeseci stara oko 9 kg teska.ja bi kombiniranu od 0-18kg. e sad jel znate sto o marki nania ili baby relax?treba nam udobna i da je dobar materijal da mi se bebica ne znoji previse u njoj jer mi idemo i na duza putovanja.sad smo u Luksemburgu naprimjer.to je ipak put od preko 1000km.

----------


## Arwen

a dobro šta vi mislite da te tete koje prodaju u dućanim idu na tečaj
o AS,btw i da žele ići i da ih poslodavac pošalje a gdje bi išle  :? 
koliko ja znam osim RODE nitko ne educira o AS

----------


## brane

> cure,imam problem.trebali bi kupiti autosjedalicu za curu,6 mjeseci stara oko 9 kg teska.ja bi kombiniranu od 0-18kg. e sad jel znate sto o marki nania ili baby relax?treba nam udobna i da je dobar materijal da mi se bebica ne znoji previse u njoj jer mi idemo i na duza putovanja.sad smo u Luksemburgu naprimjer.to je ipak put od preko 1000km.


ne uzimaj Naniu, škart!!!

----------


## Nika

> ne uzimaj Naniu, škart!!!


Što bi točno ovo trebalo značiti?

----------


## Inesica

> ne uzimaj Naniu, škart!!!


ne bi ja to baš tako odmah rekla. eto i mene je iznenadila jedna Nania i onda sam išla malo gledat i skužila da Nania ima 4 kombinirane (kod nas barem) i definitivno nisu iste. trebalo bi isprobat u autu i vidjeti koja ok pase

*link Nania*

----------


## mg1975

Eh Tonka76 i mi imamo sličnih problema. 

Lucija je napunila 6 mj., a BC Creatis nam je mala, u najgornjem položaju remenje nam doseže ispod visine ramena   :Sad:   (tako je to kad beba ima 70 cm, kg?-negdje oko 7+kg ali znat ćemo točno 13.8. kad idemo kod ped.). 

Ne znamo što ćemo...koju sjedalicu kupiti ali svakako mora proći ADAC i OMTC testove. Što je sigurno sigurno.

Iseo Safe Side (0+,1) nije dobro prošla na ADAC testu...... vidi arhivu svih testova na ADAC 

http://www.adac.de/Tests/Kindersiche...PageID=147654#

Nisam uopće pametna šta raditi  :?

----------


## tinars

mg1975 - nije jako dobro prošla, ali je solidno prošla! Koliko vidim ima zadovoljavajuću ocjenu (befriedigend). Pojednostavljeno: od 1-5 dobila je 3. 
Primijetite da niti jedna sjedalica u niti jednoj kategoriji nema "++" tj. sehr gut ocjenu tj. 5 i da je samo ocjena "-" nezadovoljavajuća/nedovoljna.

----------


## Inesica

> Lucija je napunila 6 mj., a BC Creatis nam je mala, u najgornjem položaju remenje nam doseže ispod visine ramena


mg1975 pa to je OK.

remenje i treba biti u visini odnosno malo ispod visine ramena za suprotni smjer voznje.  :Wink:

----------


## mg1975

Možda nisam baš spretno opisala naš položaj u AS....... naramenice nemogu stajati preko ramena kad i samo malo zategnem remenje.   :Mad:

----------


## Inesica

> Možda nisam baš spretno opisala naš položaj u AS....... naramenice nemogu stajati preko ramena kad i samo malo zategnem remenje.


ček, ček. jel hoćeš reći da su remeni prekratki.
nisam sigurna da kužim opise  :Wink:

----------


## mg1975

Ma remenje je dovoljno dugačko, ali kad zategnem da budu taman napeti jednostavno ne mogu stajati na ramenima jer se bibačica mora sagnuti da je ne žulja. 

Kad nije zakopčana remenje se nalazi u debelo ispod visine ramena (otprilike na pola lopatice).

Sve to nebi bio problem da ona nije dugačka 70 cm!!!

----------


## willow_tree

mi imamo BC Iseos TT safe side 1 (sve te oznake) i super nam je! inače vozimo renault megana starijeg i AS je ko stvorena za njega. skroz upadne u sjedalo i nigdje nema lufta. jako se lako zateže, jer osim one kopče ima još dvije pločice koje se dignu i još jače zategnu. super mi je što se može i proširit.jedino mi je malo nezgodno što ima onaj kotač za sjedeći/ležeći položaj, jer ga treba dosta okretat. meni se čini jako sigurna, jer je duboka i ima velike bočne stranice. i čini mi se da od svih AS najviše ide u ležeći položaj ( iako ne znam koliko je to dobro :? ) što je lijepo kad beba spava da ne pleše glavica.

----------


## tonka76

Hvala svima na pohvalama za avatar. I to H. ne grize jer jos nema zubice nego joj je fora razvlacit bradavicu ko zvaku. A ja onda ispustam kojekakve zvuke pa se cura smije.
A sto se tice autosjedalice, eto mi smo uspjeli dignuti naslon (jer sam ja prije prala navlaku pa ju malo lose zakacila) tako da nam kombinirana jos ne treba. Ipak imamo jos nekih tri prsta viska do vrha. A onda cemo Maxi Cosi Priori sa 5 zvjezdica.

----------


## mg1975

> mg1975 - nije jako dobro prošla, ali je solidno prošla! Koliko vidim ima zadovoljavajuću ocjenu (befriedigend). Pojednostavljeno: od 1-5 dobila je 3. 
> Primijetite da niti jedna sjedalica u niti jednoj kategoriji nema "++" tj. sehr gut ocjenu tj. 5 i da je samo ocjena "-" nezadovoljavajuća/nedovoljna.


Hvala tinars.....bacila sam detaljno pogled na sve testove (pogledala sam komentare što kod koje AS nije OK) i ipak smo se odlučili za BC Iseos Safe Side koju smo naručili u Baby center-u u Brežicama (jer trenutno nema boje koju hoćemo)i dobit ćemo ju slijedeći tjedan  :D 
.....Naravno u TL ju nemaju i neznaju kad će ih/ako će ih uopće dobiti. Bacila sam ja oko na Graco koja je dobro prošla na zadnjem ADAC testu ali nema šanse da je nađem u HR. Odluka je pala n BC jer se Creatis pokazala kao super AS.  :Smile:  

Creatis smo definitvno prerasli u svim pogledima to smo jučer konačno konstatirali (remenje nam doseže sada ispod lopatica, a glava prelazi gornji rub AS).

----------


## mg1975

....zaboravila sam u gornjem postu.....

Tonka76 blago vama....  :Smile:

----------


## okruglica

jel mi neko moze reci ista o autosjedalicama marke brevi i bubu.imaju onaj atest a na prvi pogled mi se isto čine ok.što se tiče nanie moja susjeda i prijateljica imaju je i skroz su zadovoljne ali meni se ne sviđa materijal.spužv je presvučena nekim materijalom ne znam kojim i cure se masu znoje,budu mokre tuto kompleto.jel to sa svima tako???

----------


## willow_tree

uglavnom su sve presvlake sintetičke. ja sam kupila od frotira presvlaku koja se inače stavlja na podloge za presvlačenje, i stavila ju na sjedalicu. ima za kupit od MC, ali dođe 200 kn, što mi je puno novaca, a ova me došla 42,50 kn (baby media centar u king crossu) i super je. znoji se i dalje, ali puno, puno manje.

----------


## litala

nisu uglavnom sve presvlake sinteticke. ima sjedalica koje imaju pamucne presvlake.

a ovo: 




> ja sam kupila od frotira presvlaku koja se inače stavlja na podloge za presvlačenje, i stavila ju na sjedalicu.


se *ne smije* raditi, jer remeti sigurnost sjedalice. *na sjedalice se ne smije stavljati, umetati, mijenjati nista sto nije proslo atest proizvodjaca.* svaka promjena na sjedalici - umanjuje sigurnost iste.

to sto original ljetna presvlaka kosta 200kn ima neki razlog (ne kazem da ta cijena nije "nabrijana" mozda i marzom prodavaca...) - a razlog je u tome sto je proizvodjac testirao tu navlaku (i oblik i materijal i prijanjanje uz sjedalicu i protupozarna svojstva i stosta jos) i ona je apsolutno prilagodjena sjedalici za koju je dizajnirana i proizvedena.

----------


## okruglica

dakle niko ne zna ništa o sjedalicama brevi i bubu kojih ima u turbo limaču za kupiti?

----------


## litala

brevi grand prix 9-18kg smo mi imali prije nekoliko godina. imala je sa strane nekakvu crvenu kopcu na samoj konstrukciji, a koja je trebala fiksirati pojas automobila kad se stolica namjesti. nikad nije drzala. stolica bi se gotovo odmah "razlabavila"  :/ 

nove serije sjedalice nemaju ni tu kopcu (koja nicemu nije ni sluzila...)...

takvu sjedalicu moguce je fiksirati samo ako auto ima pojaseve koji se automatski zatezu.


osobno, ja ne bih nikad vise kupila brevi sjedalicu (a vidjam ih jako puno po ducanima...)

----------


## (maša)

i mi tražimo kombiniranu 0-18 jer imamo 72 cm i već nam je ova naknap.....

ja imam kod sebe TL-ov katalog i baby centrov..u TL-u piše da je 9-18, a u baby centru iseos safe side 0-18...a u TL-u su safe side 9-18...

 :?  :?  :?

----------


## petarpan

> i mi tražimo kombiniranu 0-18 jer imamo 72 cm i već nam je ova naknap.....
> 
> ja imam kod sebe TL-ov katalog i baby centrov..u TL-u piše da je 9-18, a u baby centru iseos safe side 0-18...a u TL-u su safe side 9-18...
> 
>  :?  :?  :?


ovako: BC Iseos safe side je grupa 0+/1
ide u oba smjera vožnje. nema je više za kupiti kod nas.
a u turbo limachu prodaju BC iseos TT safe side i ta je grupa 1, dakle od 9-18 i ide samo u smjeru vožnje.

----------


## (maša)

ok..onda znači moramo u SLO.......jer sve smo pregledali i od kombiniranih u ZG imaju samo Brevi i Concord a nijedna nije kvalitetna....
hvala na odgovoru   :Smile:

----------


## (maša)

jesu ok Bebe confort iseos safe side AS?

na testu su zadovoljavajuće....

----------


## petarpan

meni ososbno je super. mi smo prezadovoljni..luka ima dovoljan komfor, sjedalica "raste" sa djetetom (tu mislim na mogućnost bočnog proširenja), ima položaj za spavanje koji se, kao i bočna širina, lako namjesti jednom rukom, pa i sa prednjeg sjedišta na zadnji. ugl. ona je nama kao fotelja u autu, mali se u njoj voli vozit, nije mi više nervozan u vožnji, te se lako montira u oba smjera, jedino kaj ćete možda morati nivelirati ju sa nekom dekom  ispod sjedala da ju učvrstite...

----------


## litala

> ok..onda znači moramo u SLO.......jer sve smo pregledali i od kombiniranih u ZG imaju samo Brevi i *Concord a nijedna nije kvalitetna....*hvala na odgovoru


odakle ovo da concord nije kvalitetna???

mi imamo concord ultimax od 2005., za lea koji je tada imao 4 mjeseca, vozi se u njoj do proljeca, sad je ami u njoj (od rodilista) i mogu o njoj reci svasta, ali da nije kvalitetna - to sigurno ne mogu...  :/

----------


## (maša)

za concord sam gledala ADAC i kao i naša Jane nije preporučljiva za kupnju....a i nisma je našla u ZG nego u Krapini (neka stranica pikapolonca..nešto)....

sviđa mi se ovo što se kod bebe confort može pomaknut stranice...jer nisu sva djeca ista...a mi imamo sjedala nagnuta natrag tako da i ispod Jane sjedalice imamo mali dekicu,.....

----------


## (maša)

> meni ososbno je super. mi smo prezadovoljni..luka ima dovoljan komfor, sjedalica "raste" sa djetetom (tu mislim na mogućnost bočnog proširenja), ima položaj za spavanje koji se, kao i bočna širina, lako namjesti jednom rukom, pa i sa prednjeg sjedišta na zadnji. ugl. ona je nama kao fotelja u autu, mali se u njoj voli vozit, nije mi više nervozan u vožnji, te se lako montira u oba smjera, jedino kaj ćete možda morati nivelirati ju sa nekom dekom  ispod sjedala da ju učvrstite...


i ja se nadam da će nervoza nestat.....baš mi kao fotelja djeluje...  :Grin:

----------


## litala

ja sam sad gledala ovdje:

http://www.adac.de/Tests/Kindersiche...ePageID=147654

i ne znam njemacki, ali ovdje nema nigdje concord ultimax sjedalice, a ona je kombinirana, 0-18kg, pa mi i dalje nije jasno odakle zakljucak da nije sigurna  :?  :/

----------


## (maša)

na vrhu tema VAŽNO:testriranaj AS

http://www.bfu.ch/medien/infomedia/i...2005_05_26.htm

dok je njihova AS lift protect dobila odlične ocjene.....

----------

